# Deputy Sheriff Willie Amos Cammon



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Deputy Sheriff Willie Amos Cammon

*Heard County Sheriff's Office*
*Georgia*
End of Watch: Thursday, March 3, 2011
Biographical Info
*Age:* 59
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, March 3, 2011
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Charged with vehicular homicide
Deputy Willie Cammon was killed in an automobile accident when his patrol car was struck head-on by another vehicle that was illegally passing another car.

Deputy Cammon was traveling on Georgia Highway 100 when the accident occurred. The driver of the car that caused the crash was charged with following too closely, failure to maintain lane, and vehicular homicide.

Agency Contact Information
Heard County Sheriff's Office
11820 Highway 100 North
PO Box 339
Franklin, GA 30217

Phone: (706) 675-3329

_*Please contact the Heard County Sheriff's Office for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Deputy Cammon.


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

R.I.P. Deputy


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP Sir


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Mister Farcus (Feb 27, 2011)

Rest in peace Deputy and may God watch over your loved ones.


----------

